# speed nuts



## lou (Aug 7, 2021)

hello all, today im asking if anyone has a idea where can i get the speed nut fastners for the heater box to firewall all ideas welcome thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

lou said:


> hello all, today im asking if anyone has a idea where can i get the speed nut fastners for the heater box to firewall all ideas welcome thanks



Check out the listings here:









Bulk Fasteners


AMK Products offers a huge selection of automotive restoration fasteners in bulk. Click here to learn more about our offerings.




www.amkproducts.com


----------



## lou (Aug 7, 2021)

ty im looking now


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If you don't find what you need, Might check with Mr. G's.
They are called PAL NUTS






Mr. G's Enterprises - Auto Fasteners


Mr. G's Enterprises refurbishes plastic, makes screw and bolt kits, and has an 8,000,000 auto fastener inventory.



mrgusa.com


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

lou said:


> hello all, today im asking if anyone has a idea where can i get the speed nut fastners for the heater box to firewall all ideas welcome thanks


Ace hardware, if you have one nearby.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

Ames also sells a kit for $4.50, but unless you have other needs, the $10 s&h kills it.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

When I was restoring my TransAm I used Automotive Retainers, Clips and Fasteners - ClipsAndFasteners.com

They have any type of …. Clip and Fastener but you have to know what you need as I dont think they have a car catalogue.


----------



## Machinest-guy (Jul 19, 2019)

Try McMaster Carr link McMaster-Carr great service great inventory somewhat high prices but the quality is first class.


----------

